# Some questions about live plants



## tmazz71 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a 65 Gal Cichlid tank with pool filter sand as a substrate and led lighting. I have recently ordered a few plants that will apparently do pretty well under any

conditions, especially low light but I am beginning to realize that my pfs isn't the best substrate to begin plating this tank. Would it be adequate or even useful to

just mix some fluorite through the sand or do I need a pretty solid layer for the fluorite to be helpful? Would it be a better choice to just leave the sand and use

liquid fertilizer? Any suggestions would be awesome and thank in advance!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the plants?


----------



## tmazz71 (Aug 3, 2011)

Moneywort, Ludwigia Repens, Cryptocoryne Spiralis, Hemianthus Calitrichoides, Saggitarria Dwarf, and Java Ferns. I read a post on another forum which listed these plants as ones that would do well under low light as I was worried about my LED not providing enough red light. Also I went ahead and switched out the pfs for Fluorite so that shouldn't be a problem any longer


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm not sure I agree that Hemianthus Calitrichoides and Ludwigia will do well under low light.

For others with this dilemma, there are a couple things I have done. You can buy polyester batting sold for making quilts in craft stores. Baby quilt batting is very thin. Sew it into pillows stuffed with flourite for the plant roots and bury it in your substrate. Number6 gave me this idea.

Or, sink terra cotta pots containing flourite in your sand. I am currently using this method, but since the fish mix the flourite and sand, I have both in the black color so I don't end up with salt and pepper.

Some plants like rich substrate (crypts, swords) and some don't (java fern does best attached to rocks or driftwood).


----------



## tmazz71 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I actually replaced all of the sand with Fluorite and added a second light in hopes that it will help. The pillow idea sounds great though if I hadnot already gone through with changing the substrate haha and thanks for the advice on the plants, I have some large pieces of driftwood that I was going to attach the java fern to. Hopefully, now that the tank is all set up for it, the plants will arrive soon and I can begin to plant them.


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

How about using the nylon mesh bags that are used for filter media bags to make the pillows? I'm going to check if i have any extra to try it. I need to add something to the substrate to help out my swords.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sure, why not. The roots can grow through the polyester batting though.


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

DJRansome, can you describe how those pillows are made, and how big they are? Any pics?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't have any pics...I have since switched over to terra cotta pots and black substrate.

I just cut a rectangle, folded it in half, stitched 2 sides, filled with flourite and stitched the 3rd side closed. Cut a slit in the top and inserted the plant.

Size depends on the size of the plant but mine were mostly small plants, planted in 3-4" squares after stuffing. I used for crypts, swords and vallisneria.


----------



## WilsonEmily (Jul 3, 2012)

Can you name some live plants which is good for aquarium? Please share pics also.


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks, DJRansome. Did you use something special for the thread?


----------



## gliebig (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't the nutrients in the soil get used up? Then what do you do? (Just asking as I've never had live plants b4)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Just cotton thread. You can push root tabs into the same cut you make to insert the plant. Or you can put a root tab underneath the pillow. The roots will grow through.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

gliebig said:


> Don't the nutrients in the soil get used up? Then what do you do? (Just asking as I've never had live plants b4)


Nutrients in dirt soil can last for over 7 years. Additional nutrients for plants are going to be fish mulm, decomposing organic matter (fish, clean up crew, dead plant matter) and excess fish food.


----------

